# Livery in Falkirk/Linlithgow area?



## Shilasdair (28 November 2020)

Hi all
I'm thinking about moving up to Scotland next year (Covid permitting) and will be looking for livery for two retired mares.    I turnout every single day, regardless of the weather, and stable at night during the winter.  I need to be able to strip graze to restrict the amount of grass they can eat daily (similar to laminitics).

All types of livery considered (currently on DIY down here).  I've been on my current yard 15 or so years - I'm a peaceful livery. 

Grateful for any suggestions of yards around Falkirk to Linlithgow way.

Thanks.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (29 November 2020)

Look on livery yards central Scotland Facebook page....there are some nice yards over that way that I’ve seen advertised but I’m Stirling so no actual knowledge of them.


----------



## Shilasdair (29 November 2020)

Thanks, Middy.   
I'll have a look - I'd still like suggestions if anyone's willing, though.


----------



## Jenni_ (7 December 2020)

Avonmill is at Avonbridge which is through that way I'm sure - Joanne who owns it was an active member on here for many years (Measels). Might be worth getting in touch with her. 

That's the only one I would know enough about to recommend to you - there are plenty of yards through that way though! I'm slightly more East (Edinburgh).


----------



## sarahfifee (7 December 2020)

There’s Babbithill Equestrian near Falkirk, not sure what their turnout situation is though I’m afraid. A couple of other nice & quiet yards around that area too!


----------



## Midlifecrisis (7 December 2020)

Measles yard Avonmill is just outside Stirling...Denny ...which isnt in the right area. Great place and reputation, full livery and extremely rare places become available.


----------



## Shilasdair (7 December 2020)

Is Central Saddlery still open?


----------



## Midlifecrisis (8 December 2020)

As far as I’m aware it is...haven’t been in last couple of years.


----------



## AnShanDan (10 December 2020)

Loch House Farm livery is just on the outskirts of Linlithgow?


----------



## Shilasdair (19 December 2020)

Thanks, AnsShanDan
I've found Champfleurie too - but am very confused as it seems to be in Torphichen not Champfleurie...


----------



## Loubidy (19 December 2020)

There’s a few nice ones out airth direction, Cynthia Rowlies yard is lovely and North Letham farm looks great too. There’s also a yard near the helix which is grass livery for under 14.2hh always gets recommendations. I keep mine at Daniel Scott’s mums yard near Plean - we get all year turnout and 24/7 in the summer months.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (20 December 2020)

Chamfleurie is lovely...folk from my yard have lessons there..pony club jump there. Airth is Stirling and I believe is too far west for you.


----------



## HeyMich (20 December 2020)

Agreed, Champfleurie is lovely. I've been there for lessons and camps and their facilities are great. There are 3 instructors on site (when Amy isn't away competing), and the livery set up looks smart and well organised. Too far for me to travel there too often, but it's worth the journey occasionally. Good luck, and let us know what you decide x


----------

